# RV Site



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Never seen RV peds on that big of a breaker before. Are they 30/125's or 50/250's?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

What is an RV ped?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Recreational vehicle pedestal. So that when you need to "get away from it all",you can still have a/c and satellite.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Pedestals are 125 amp rated, they have a 50 amp 2 pole breaker, a 30 amp single pole breaker and a 20 amp single pole breaker with corresponding receptacles. The feeders are 250 mcm or 4/0 AL. I just don't know how they can feed them with a 200 amp breaker when the ped it's self is rated 125.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

The pedestals are only a "tap", if you will, off of a 200 amp circuit. This is acceptable because the pedestal itself will never have more than 80 amps on one phase. (One phase of the 2 pole 50, and the 2 pole 30). The guts of the 1st panel in the "loop" does not have the load of the last pedestal traveling through it. If you do this job, from my own experience in one just like it, take precaution to balance the load correctly. Phase 1 in the first box gets the 30 amp breaker, phase 2 in the second box gets the 30 amp breaker, and so on down the line. Your main breaker will thank you for it.

Edit: 1 phase of the 2 pole 50, and the single pole 30.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

T&K said:


> The pedestals are only a "tap", if you will, off of a 200 amp circuit. This is acceptable because the pedestal itself will never have more than 80 amps on one phase. (One phase of the 2 pole 50, and the 2 pole 30). The guts of the 1st panel in the "loop" does not have the load of the last pedestal traveling through it. If you do this job, from my own experience in one just like it, take precaution to balance the load correctly. Phase 1 in the first box gets the 30 amp breaker, phase 2 in the second box gets the 30 amp breaker, and so on down the line. Your main breaker will thank you for it. Edit: 1 phase of the 2 pole 50, and the single pole 30.


But the loop is landed in the pedestal that has a 125 amp rating. The individual units are figured at 40 amps(9600 VA) I just don't see how the enclosure can be rated less than the feeder supplying it. My inspector is getting a call on this one.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

That's the way we did it at a rv park couple years back . As T&K said the load is controlled by the the beakers in the pedestal .
Basically like tapping off a buss.
But when in doubt ask the man in power.
Could save ya from getting bit in the arse later


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> That's the way we did it at a rv park couple years back . As T&K said the load is controlled by the the beakers in the pedestal . Basically like tapping off a buss. But when in doubt ask the man in power. Could save ya from getting bit in the arse later


I've done a few too, but never realized they were only rated 125 amp, some are rated 100 amp. With lug sizes at 350 mcm I never looked. That's how this came up. The supplier asked which one I wanted.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

backstay said:


> I've done a few too, but never realized they were only rated 125 amp, some are rated 100 amp. With lug sizes at 350 mcm I never looked. That's how this came up. The supplier asked which one I wanted.


Are the feeders to the actual buss coming from the bottom panel where the loops land 1/0 or so.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

We added a few sites and while the inspector was there noticed that some of the existing sites had two extra rec added to them. Told us that exceeded the panel rating even though it was fed with 200 amp. Resulted in a little extra work for me which I didn't mind.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Are the feeders to the actual buss coming from the bottom panel where the loops land 1/0 or so.


No, the feeders land on lugs that then have short wires going up to the buss that the breakers land on. Maybe that's where the rating comes from.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry didn't explain myself well, but that's what I was getting at.
Your right IMO , I don't know if they rate the lugs?
If the wire fits your good to go.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Sorry didn't explain myself well, but that's what I was getting at. Your right IMO , I don't know if they rate the lugs? If the wire fits your good to go.


How many sites do you put on a 200 amp breaker? I like 7, then they can add one in the future. 9 works out to 198 amps of calculated load. 9600VA x 9 x .55


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see how this would be any different than running 200 amp wire into a trough and tapping a bunch of 30 amp disconnects off of it. That's common practice.

The only issue I'd possibly have is, does one phase land on a 2 barrel lug? Line and load? Or is one lug bolted to the buss for the line and then another lug is bolted to the buss for the load. Making it so 200 amps is running through a 125 amp buss.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Haven't you ever tapped off a 2000a buss duct with a 200a rated disco?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So it means you can only put 125A in that pedestal.. like T&K said, in this install, it would be maxed out at 80A.. but you could max it out at 125A. But you can't put 200A worth of breakers in it.. that would be overloading it. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Cow said:


> I don't see how this would be any different than running 200 amp wire into a trough and tapping a bunch of 30 amp disconnects off of it. That's common practice. The only issue I'd possibly have is, does one phase land on a 2 barrel lug? Line and load? Or is one lug bolted to the buss for the line and then another lug is bolted to the buss for the load. Making it so 200 amps is running through a 125 amp buss.


The only difference is that a trough isn't rated at XXX amps. I just wish they had a rating for the loop wiring. I understand the buss rating, say you wanted two 50 amp receptacles and a 20 amp receptacle. The ped would be rated to carry that at 125 amps. But if you had a 100 amp rated ped, you could only stick the two 50's in.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

anyone have pics of this loop system h ook up,peds,?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a pic


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm on an iPhone but that pic looks like it has some pretty big lugs for the loop system circuit. A lot bigger than the tap conductor for that individual ped. Like it was meant to be installed with tap conductor rules.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Just a pic


Lugs are 350 mcm. Neutral must be full size as per NEC.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

backstay said:


> Lugs are 350 mcm. Neutral must be full size as per NEC.


 350 eh, I guess when factor in v drop you may need to increase to that for the 200 amp fusing. When you say loop system , you do mean in one pedestal and back out to the next and so on ? Reread the other posts and started to think I'm May be missing something . Loop or tap means the same to me . Am I wrong?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> 350 eh, I guess when factor in v drop you may need to increase to that for the 200 amp fusing. When you say loop system , you do mean in one pedestal and back out to the next and so on ? Reread the other posts and started to think I'm May be missing something . Loop or tap means the same to me . Am I wrong?


That's loop feed. Runs can be very long. When I get this one done, I'll post pictures. It will be an 800 amp CT cabinet and six 200 amp farm panels, as disconnects(feed thru lugs)


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is an RV Site so some campers take 1p20A circuit , others hook up to a 1p30A circuit , and yet others use a 2p50A circuit . There is one pole/unit per site ? Not all 3 recpts. used ?
I do not believe all 3 hookups are used at once ? It is not a temp pole at a construction site where
all three or two recpts will likely be used at the same time .

Or do I have this wrong ?

Boat power poles are similar . Right .

The calculated load for each site is used as a minimum Service requirement .So on the safe side you could count the 50A as the Load at each site saying that you rent to the 2p50 customer most ? or use the DF Load Calc for service size ? Depends on your type of customer .

What do you think ?






Pete


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

backstay said:


> That's loop feed. Runs can be very long. When I get this one done, I'll post pictures. It will be an 800 amp CT cabinet and six 200 amp farm panels, as disconnects(feed thru lugs)


Are you going to have to drive a couple rods at each pedestal? They require that here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Cow said:


> Are you going to have to drive a couple rods at each pedestal? They require that here.


No, EGC (4 wire ) to the sites. RV sites aren't services. As far as load calculating. I use the 9600 VA from the NEC. What gets plugged in is the 30 or 50 for the camper and the 20 for the boat charger.


----------

